# Any special tips on grooming Newfoundlands?



## Fairhaven (Oct 10, 2006)

I have four Newfoundland dogs, and if anyone knows the breed or any other breed that has a double coat, it is a monsterous task. During the spring and fall, my dogs blow their coats, and spring time is especially horrid. I spend many hours getting the dead hair off of them as well as mats. I have most of the tools of the trade...shampoos/conditioners, combs, brushes, rakes, dematting rakes/combs, thinning shears, scissors and clippers. I'm not a big fan of scissors because I accidently nicked one of my dogs behind the ear and it broke my heart. I felt horrid and undeserving of my dogs affection even though she was unaware that I did it. 

Any suggestions or products (to include shampoos/conditioners and/or supplements) that anyone has had success with, I would be very open to listening to. I breed my Newfie's and I want them to look clean and healthy all the time, and not just when people are coming to look at them or the puppies. My dogs deserve the very best that I can give them because they are my pets first and foremost.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

The most important thing to keep a coat looking nice and avoiding mats is to brush it out everyday, especially on a double coated breed. Since you breed your dogs do you keep them in a show coat? do you show them or compete with them anywhere? Are you a member of a breed club or local all breed club? the're are many people at shows (groomers, handlers, other breeders, ect.) that can show you how to keep up with a newfie coat and tell you what products to use. I have to be almost regligous with grooming my dogs coats, one is a show dog the other has a double coat.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Get yourself a Mars Coat King. It will strip out the shedding undercoat faster than regular shedding tools. 

animal cracker, who did you get your collies from?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a collie. So I am all to familier with the double coat and all the brushig. I just brush him as often as needed a few times a week. I dont mind it, but then again I dont have 4 of them to brush. I really dont have many answers for oyu. I have a rake that gets right down and in to the dead hair it works wonders.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

skelaki said:


> Get yourself a Mars Coat King. It will strip out the shedding undercoat faster than regular shedding tools.
> 
> animal cracker, who did you get your collies from?


He's not a collie he's an oversized sheltie, but he's about the size of a small female collie. My show dog is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and I also have a longhaired minature dachshund.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

A coat king will not get out undercoat. That tool is used for demating. 

The best tools for a Newfi are a long toothed undercoat rake, and a furminator. The furminator gets out the under coat and the undercoat rake is like a comp with a handle on it. You should be able to find them at a pet store. The furminator has it's own special shampoo to help with shedding. If you can't find it at a pet store go to:
petedge.com

Plus getting them into a groomer on a regular basis is a great way to keep them looking great.


----------



## KeiraBaby93 (Dec 8, 2006)

Well i dont know if anyone eles has said this but with my Great Pyrenees who also has a dubble coat we have with what i call a horse brish its just one of those wire brishes... i brosh her atleast 3 times a day. and her coat look awsome. but anyways.. yeah i dont know... just thought i would reply. and give my suggestion.


----------



## nicole84 (Nov 28, 2006)

Beside brushing them out everyday you can also try a force dryer on them when they are blowing there coats.I help out with fostering great pyrenees and i have found that it helps to loosen up the dead hair.Just make sure to blow the hair in a down ward motion.


----------

